# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Salma123's Workbook

## salma123

*Reality Checks:*
-hands

*Dream Signs:*
-i don't know what those are  :Sad: 

*Short-Term Goals:*
-to remember my dreams  ::D: 

*Long-Term Goals:*
- to have a lucid dream!-

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-i never remember any of my dreams!  :Sad: 

*Current Technique:*
- none  :Sad:

----------


## Xanous

> *Dream Signs:*
> -i don't know what those are



That's after you record several dreams and start noticing reoccurring elements. For example, When I look at the sky in my dream I usually see strange star formations or the moon looks crazy. One time the moon was a giant cheese pizza and I immediately became lucid because I recognized the dream sign.

Hopefully, as you read through the lessons you will begin to recall dreams and learn some techniques. 

Good luck and welcome to the class!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi Salma,  ::welcome:: 

Have you started a dream journal yet? If not, I suggest starting one!  ::D:  It can be a simple notebook, or maybe on your computer -- whichever works best for you. We have a dream journal system on this site, if you want to use that. The point is to simply write down any dreams you remember once you wake up. When you wake up, remember not to move around too much or think about other things. Focus on what you just dreamt about, and write down anything that you can remember. Some dream fragments may also pop up in your head in the middle of the day, or even on another day, and that's fine. Note it down whenever it happens. 

Dream journals are essential especially if you're starting out and have trouble recalling. Once you start writing your dreams down, you will tend to remember more since your brain will know that it's important to you. Once you have many entries in your journal, you can then identify your dream signs, which can help you achieve lucidity -- among other things. http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/cant-f...s-read-135497/  (I just showed this link to the other new student, I thought it might help you out too)


Good luck! And let us know how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## salma123

To the people who just posted, thanks! I started a dream journal but what I was starting to think is that I have no dreams. It's just that I think that I sleep so deeply that I just can't seem to recall them/or even have any at all  :Sad:  what do I do? And thanks for explaining what dream symbols are!  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww  :Sad: 

Don't worry, we all dream plenty of times in the night. We just can't remember them. You can do some mantras before bed like "I remember my dreams" or "My dreams are vivid", etc. Really believe in it. I know that has worked for so many people, including myself. I hope it works for you too. And don't worry if you can't recall anything at first. Your mind is trying to adjust to a new lifestyle so it may take a few days to really start remembering stuff.  ::D:

----------


## salma123

okay thanks!! yeah i'm going to try the mantras and see if those work along with the dream journal and reality checks with my hands! do you think i should do anything else besides that?  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmm those should be a great start! Oh also, try to do a variety of reality checks. If you can do more than one or two, that'd be awesome. That's in case one doesn't work (you never know, dreams can be stubborn) and it's also good not to rely on just one. :3 I personally like the noseplug and pushing my finger through my palm.

----------


## salma123

thanks! i started using the nose plug reality check and i do that one every morning,
then i do the checking hands one during the middle of the day and at night...
the mantras didn't work yet so im gonna keep doing them until they do work because i have a feeling that they eventually will work!
then after i start remembering stuff should i move on to lesson 2?  :Question:

----------


## paigeyemps

That's the spirit! You can move on to lesson two when you feel you are ready. I'd probably give it a few days after you get your dream recall on track.

Btw, have you made a list of why you want to lucid dream?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome, salma!

Don't worry -- I started right where you were with dream recall when I started trying to pursue lucid dreaming, remembering perhaps 1-2 dreams per month.  Nevertheless, everything I read indicated that virtually _everyone_ dreams for several hours per night.  Experience has proven to me that this is correct.  It's just a matter of training yourself to actually remember these dreams.

What got me going was to do just as paigeyemps recommended and really _think_ about dreaming and insist to myself that I wanted to remember them.  Then upon every waking, I would lie perfectly still, grasping for some piece of the last dream.  Even an emotion, concept, or keyword is fine.  I would examine my own state of mind.  What was on my mind upon waking?  Did it relate to my most remembered dream?

Once you can grab on to any image, no matter how brief, try to retrace backwards and forwards from that point, bringing as much of the dream back to you as you can.  Think of it like grasping the tail end of a long rope.  All it takes is getting _one piece_ of that rope and you can start dragging the rest back in!  Upon waking, try to do this before you move or do anything else.  This takes practice for some (it did for me), but if you stick with it, you'll succeed.  It's just like any other skill.

And if you find that you cannot reel the rest of the dream back in, that's okay too.  That still happens often to me.  If all you remember is a fleeting emotion or feeling, write it down in your dream journal.

Once you have run through the dream in your mind and brought it back into your short term memory, be sure to get up and write it down while it's fresh!

Just take your time with it, trust yourself and the process, and keep us up to date with how you do!  We're happy to help.

----------


## salma123

> That's the spirit! You can move on to lesson two when you feel you are ready. I'd probably give it a few days after you get your dream recall on track.
> 
> Btw, have you made a list of why you want to lucid dream?



okay! and oooh here it is!

Why I Want To Lucid Dream:
1) I sometimes want to see another version of reality!  :smiley: 
2) I want to use my subconscious more.
3) I want to be more creative.  :smiley: )

I haven't been able to get on that much lately because of school and I barely get any sleep anymore. But, I went to sleep at like 7:30ish Friday night and woke up at like 10 AM (so i got like 15 hours of sleep  ::D:  ) and in the morning, I remembered a small part of my dream! All i remembered was that I was in school walking to my first class  :Sad:  then i couldn't recall anything else  :Sad:  I think I'm improving a little!  ::D:

----------


## salma123

> Welcome, salma!
> 
> Don't worry -- I started right where you were with dream recall when I started trying to pursue lucid dreaming, remembering perhaps 1-2 dreams per month.  Nevertheless, everything I read indicated that virtually _everyone_ dreams for several hours per night.  Experience has proven to me that this is correct.  It's just a matter of training yourself to actually remember these dreams.
> 
> What got me going was to do just as paigeyemps recommended and really _think_ about dreaming and insist to myself that I wanted to remember them.  Then upon every waking, I would lie perfectly still, grasping for some piece of the last dream.  Even an emotion, concept, or keyword is fine.  I would examine my own state of mind.  What was on my mind upon waking?  Did it relate to my most remembered dream?
> 
> Once you can grab on to any image, no matter how brief, try to retrace backwards and forwards from that point, bringing as much of the dream back to you as you can.  Think of it like grasping the tail end of a long rope.  All it takes is getting _one piece_ of that rope and you can start dragging the rest back in!  Upon waking, try to do this before you move or do anything else.  This takes practice for some (it did for me), but if you stick with it, you'll succeed.  It's just like any other skill.
> 
> And if you find that you cannot reel the rest of the dream back in, that's okay too.  That still happens often to me.  If all you remember is a fleeting emotion or feeling, write it down in your dream journal.
> ...



I haven't been able to get on that much lately because of school and I barely get any sleep anymore. But, I went to sleep at like 7:30ish Friday night and woke up at like 10 AM (so i got like 15 hours of sleep ) and in the morning, I remembered a small part of my dream! All i remembered was that I was in school walking to my first class then i couldn't recall anything else I think I'm improving a little! I wrote it down in my dream journal too! I did mantras before I went to sleep and I guess that helped too! Thanks for the advice!  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Welcome Salma123!

Our mind tends to think during dreams like we think during the day. It comes out a bit differently in dreams since its our own individual reality, but the general mind sets carry through. 
One thing that might help along these lines is to recall day time memories right before you go to bed. When you lay down, recall as long as you can into the past in as much detail as possible. That might be just one day, could be a week, could be longer. The more you practice this, the better you will recall waking memories and then it carries over into dreams. After a few nights, you will notice your recall increasing...

Good luck, and again welcome!

----------

